# Flashing!



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

Hot flashing, that is! Geez louise, I'm getting sick of this! 

I'm relatively newly re-married (Sept 2011) and I love sleeping in the arms of my husband. HOWEVER, when he wraps his arms around me and his breath hits my neck...WHAM! I'm hit with a raging hot flash. I feel terrible shrugging him off me but honestly, I feel like my core temperature hits 110 degrees! 

I've tried some of the over-the-counter stuff and vitamin E etc but nothing has helped. Is it time for hormonal therapy?! I know I should talk to my doctor but .... well, that requires an appointment and deductibles and all that crap. 

So I guess I just need to vent! And run the fan!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol well I'm not sure how old you are but I go through the same thing and I'm 24. I have times were I just feel so overheated I need space.. so I often get up, turn the ac on full blast, walk around, and if there are any.. I tend to get a popsicle. That seems to help cool my insides down which in turn cools the outside down. Another thing i do is take a shower and enjoy the feeling of the cool ac after the shower. I guess having the water on your skin along with a blast of cold air helps cool one off.


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm usually cold! These hot flashes are "new" to me. I've spent 50+ years yelling at everyone to turn the heat up, lol. And I'm still usually too cold....except when I flash! Then WHEW.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you drink wine or take blood thinners?


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

I do drink wine, occasionally, but I do not take any blood thinners.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the club, Pixie! The good news is that they do go away...eventually.

I'm so glad I was single when I was going thru the night sweats. Even my dog got too annoyed to sleep with me


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i cant deal with my husband when he wants to be a "snuggly slepper"... i cant sleep to save my life. i'm a pillow hugger.. a TIGHT pillow hugger. so i said, "babe.. i can only sleep in your arms if i get to hug you like this"... he couldnt take it. 

sometimes we sleep head to toe and we can hug eachother's legs the way we want. soemtiems it works.. sometimes he kicks me. meh...


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Welcome to the club, Pixie! The good news is that they do go away...eventually.
> 
> I'm so glad I was single when I was going thru the night sweats. Even my dog got too annoyed to sleep with me



Really? They go away...eventually!? Can't tell it by me. Hot flashes or as I call 'em, power surges have been disrupting my life for a while now. While they are somewhat "welcome" in the winter (yeah, I know, winter and living in FL are oxymoronic) they are decidedly unwelcomed, unneeded and uncomfortable during the other 10 months of the year. Imagine a 95 degree day with 70% humidity and suddenly someone turns up the flame on a gas stove that's right under you!

Don't even get me started on nightsweats!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I beg him to go get me a sandwich sized zip-loc baggie filled with crushed ice.

Put it between the girls & ohh.... that helps soooo much. (until the ice melts & gets hot.)


----------

